# 454 Casull Scope



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looking for a scope for my Ruger SRH. I currently can't decide between a Leupold or Burris. Looking to get a 2.5-7, and they both offer one but there is a $200 difference in price. Anyone have any experience with either of these scopes on a handgun. A 2x Leupold is the same price as the Burris. Is this a better option?


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

I have an Encore pistol chambered in .480 I had originaly put a 2x7 on it but found I had a difficult time in the woods seeing through it during low light. So I switched to the Mueller red dot quick shot and am very happy with it.Just another option to consider.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

The Red Dot is the way to go, The Casul is known for eating a heavy duty handgun scope, and I suggest different mounts also. there is a mount out there that is awesome for the casull, Starts with an M, but isn't millet, I put them on mine after the ruger mounts gave up the ghost. Les


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

I do have a Weigand Weaver style base on my gun. I have found the Ruger scope rings to be to limiting on my 44mag and had a good feeling they wouldn't cut it for the 454.
http://www.jackweigand.com/srh.html

Any other suggestions.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Weigand, thats it, has the screw that locks in where the rear site was...correct. I honestly use an Aimpoint red dot on mine.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Violator22 said:


> Weigand, thats it, has the screw that locks in where the rear site was...correct. I honestly use an Aimpoint red dot on mine.


That is the one.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Any others with input on a scope for a large caliber handgun?

Thanks


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Go with a Leupold and don't look back. Their handgun scopes are very well made, albeit a bit pricey. I've been using a Leupold-Gilmore red dot scope on my S&W 629 Powerport for around 9-10 yrs. now, and have plugged several deer with no problem. Red dots are OK for closer work and in dim conditions, but the standard reticle will give you more accuracy, range, and precision. If you spend the few extra $$ on the best mounts/rings, you should have no problems if installed correctly.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Mags said:


> Go with a Leupold and don't look back.


I however opted for the 2X EER scopes on my guns. I have had one on a Freedom Gun for over 20 years and I shoot some VERY hot ammo through it. I am not a huge fan of the red dots but if that is what you want go for it. The real key to making any scope last on a hard recoiling gun is the mounting system. I would look into the SSK T'SOB mount. Without question the best setup for a hunting handgun there is. It is for use with optics only, not red dot scopes. I have some pics in my gallery...have fun!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the input. The weigand weaver mount I have looks solid. It is pinned(2 places) heeled(1 place) and bolted(1 place) into place. Same mount Violator posted above Don't think it will ever move. I also plan on 3-4 scope rings. I will probably do some price shopping online to see what I can find for a 2x Leupold. 

Thanks


----------

